# Electric Airplanes Could Transform How We Fly



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Still needing resolution is higher energy density batteries, but high efficiency of electric motors compensates some compared to conventional gasoline engines.

More...


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't care who you are, but this is COOOOOOOOL!!!!


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

Hehe - way too slow...


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

PhantomPholly said:


> Hehe - way too slow...



Uh, no; I believe it will do 100 kts easy and Vne is 165 kts +


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

piotrsko said:


> Uh, no; I believe it will do 100 kts easy and Vne is 165 kts +


Like I said - slow.  For an airplane. Mine cruises at 190kts, getting 25mpg. If I slow to 135kts, I get over 35mpg and can go over 1,000 miles without stopping.

They will get there, and mine will be among the first to convert when they do.


----------

